# TBH Removed



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

Correct me if I am wrong, but it appears that the sides are flush with the tops of the bars.

I built a Michael Bush top bar hive, and those bars lay on top of the sides. The bees propolise the bars down quite well, and I had an occasional comb get attached to the sides. I found it easiest to work the bars by first prying up on them to break them free. Trying to pry them sideways to break them free didn't help much.

The hive looks like you put a lot of effort into it, but you may have a lot of difficulty working the hive and removing bars if you don't make a way to get under the ends of the bars to pry them up.


----------



## rafterdog (May 20, 2010)

Looks good George 

You might need to take a thin sliver of wood 3/4 inch long and stop up the saw kerf on each end of the bars where they seat on the sides. SHB hiding places will be fewer then.
I don't know what you're using for a guide. foundation, popsicle sticks, string. I just get a low wattage soldering iron off my HAM project bench and hold a small block of beeswax on it, letting it run down the iron into the kerf. It worked and the bees follow it OK. But I've been wondering if maybe had I just glued a small slat into the kerf and waxed it, the comb might be affixed to the bars more securely by the bees. I'm doing that with my foundationless frames in the Langs.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Stlnifr (Sep 12, 2010)

Countryboy said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but it appears that the sides are flush with the tops of the bars.


Somewhat only about 3/8 inch actually sits in the hive the other 5/8 inch sits on a ledge like a regular hive and they are 1/8 inch above the top of the side the bees can only reach the under side but I do not think I will have a problem but I can make them a little higher if necessary or if that is a problem I will redisgn and build another.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Stlnifr (Sep 12, 2010)

rafterdog said:


> Looks good George
> I don't know what you're using for a guide.


There is a 1/8 by 1/8 inch piece of wood that is still part of the top bar dead center on the side the bees will use as a starter guide. I cut the bars to allow for the 1/8th guide.

I will try to see that I do not have a hiding place for SHB.


----------



## Stlnifr (Sep 12, 2010)

My hive now has an observation winddow


----------

